# How much should newborn chi's weigh throught first 8 weeks



## jewels&joey (Sep 27, 2005)

hi there,
I've been looking everywhere to find out the average weight of chihuahua pups throughout the firsts 8 weeks. I weighed mine again today and they range from 10ounces to 13ounces and they are a week and 4 days old. So does anyone know the average weight from birth to 8 weeks....I'm also trying to figure out guesstamate how big they will probably grow....if anyone could help it'd be awsome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

welcome from what i can see from this chart http://www.ahkennel.net/weightchart.htm
wow i had to edit that sorry im not good at the chart thing lol well wait to see what other people say LMAO good luck and i would love to still see pictures


----------



## jewels&joey (Sep 27, 2005)

here are my pups. I can't see them being so large, the mom is only barley 5lbs. Oh well they are still adorable


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Chi babies vary so much i dont think you can seriously go by any weight chart,it might give a rough idea but its down to genes etc. My Fynn was only one and 1/2 ounces which was way off the chart when born she now weighs 3 and 1/2lbs.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

What cute chi babies!


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

They are sooo cute! I have no clue how well the chart works. I guess I will have some idea when Tyke stops growing. I have been monitoring his weight weekly.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

cute little puppies  

kisses nat


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*weight*

All I know is that my Yoshi weighed 17 ounces at 9 wks. Ive never dealt with a chi puppy any younger.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Your puppies are adorable !


----------



## tinalicious (Aug 7, 2004)

Aw! The puppies are adorable! From what I have heard a Chi's weight when they are younger is so varied it's really hard to pinpoint a weight they "should" be at.

Do you breed Chi's?


----------



## jewels&joey (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks all of you for your info. And I have started a tiny at home breeding place for chi's and poms. Never mixed breeds, pure bred. I'm trying to better the breed in my area because it seems that everyone in my area is breeding their chi's and they don't look like chi's and they are really big. So I'm trying to bring the real looking chi's back!!


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

That sounds like pretty good weights for that age.


----------

